# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello from motherwell

## malawi man

hi to all,

just joined and itz a good stay.

3 tanks in house,2x4ft tanks and 1x2ft tank.

1x4ft is my malawi cichlid setup 1x4ft has oscar,shovelnose catfish and marble knifefish.these all get on very well and its got 2 silver dollars to give some colour again no hassles as they've brought been up 2gether.
1x2ft tank has my breeding pair of convict cichlids.characters i'll say.

malawi man.

----------


## Timo

Hello malawi man welcome to the forum  :Smile: .

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Kirsty

and welcome to the site, 

Enjoy...

----------

